# Looking for new muzzleloader



## pomiller72 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been having a little trouble with my tradition ML...and I am thinking about getting a new muzzleloader. I have been looking at the T/C omega and a few others.....Does anybody have any thoughts on the smokeless....I think it is a savage?? Anyway.....any help with picking out a new ML would be greatly appreciated..

thanks in advance..


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

savage ml10 Great muzzle loaders. I have one that I have been thinking of selling because it kicks like a mule, have not found right load yet. I went with the 300 grain bullet and Max charge. Once set up right they are the bomb or so I'm told. Lundy uses them and I am sure he will chime in.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a traditional, two knight in-lines and two Savage MZ's. I purchased the first Savage 4 years ago and then one the next year for my son to use. I haven't used my other guns since.

The Savage MZ allows you the use of any powder, black, 777, pyrodex, BH209 as well as many, many "smokeless" powders. I shoot only the smokeless.

You can shoot just about any sabot bullet combo from them except powerbelts, well you can shoot them they just don't work well at those pressures and velocities. The cost per shot with smokeless is less than any of the other more traditional black powders substitutes

I clean my Savage's once a year, I do not swab between shots.

You can load it to achieve about any velocity you want. Like any gun the heavier the bullet the more the recoil. You can shoot a 250 gr bullet to 2200 FPS with very low recoil or up to 2600 FPS with pretty hefty recoil. I shoot a 300 gr bullet at 2350 and it kicks pretty good. If you want a gun that shoots smokeless at 777, BH 209 velocities the recoil is extremely low. 

Most shoot a Savage with smokeless powders just because you can achieve some velocities that are just not possible with other powders. Couple that with not needing to clean your gun every time you shoot it and it is a pretty good system.

It is a heavy gun. When you add in the scope you will be in 9 lb range. They are very well built, safe, and accurate.

You do need to weigh the loads if using smokeless. There is a ton of information readily available about various very successful loads. You don't need to pioneer any thing all has already been developed for us.

I am looking to purchase a 3rd one that I will have some custom work done on.

There are a bunch of good muzzle loaders to choose from. It would be hard to go wrong with most any you would choose, it is just that none of them can shoot smokeless and that puts them all a little behind the Savage for what I wanted.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

I just picked up a TC omega Z5. Got it from dicks and after rebate it cost me 350. Weathershield barrel, realtree hardwoods stock, thumbhole stock also. I absolutely love this gun! relatively easy to clean too. So after bushnell 3x9 and all supplies im into it for around 450-500. All thats left now is the wait till January 9th!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Scott,

If you want to get yours shooting prior to MZ season give me a call. I will bring some different powders and bullets that will work well while reducing the recoil.

I will even come to you to get this done.


----------



## HWood (Jan 9, 2009)

A friend recently purchased a CVA Accura Magnum with Realtree Camo, and thumbhole stock. Very nice shooting gun and waaay lighter than my CVA Optima Pro Magnum which scoped with a Simmons Pro Diamond weighs about 9lbs!! LOL The accura scoped with a Bushnell Trophy series scope weighs around 3lbs lighter. Only took me 3 shots to sight her in. Has a little bit of a kick but I was using the magnum charge behind a T/C sabot that I think was around 250grain not quite sure but it was whatever my friend had bought at Dicks. I shoot a Powerbelt 245grain with a 100grain Tripple 7 charge and its great at 100yds which is perfect for where I hunt. I don't really see the need to shoot the magnum charge out of my gun besides I couldn't afford it!! LOL I will be looking for another smoke pole one of these years for more of a brush gun without the scope cause it's kinda tough to pick up a deer runnin through the thick stuff with the scope. When I do i'll be looking into another CVA or possibly a T/C but it's definitely gonna be lighter than my Optima Pro Mag and definitely gonna be an inline 209. Has anyone ever tried using the White Hots powder pellets by IMR Spokeless?? Probably can't shoot it out of my gun but it's something new and was wondering how they performed.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I've got a TC Omega and I can't say enough good things. Easy to clean, easy to maintain, has always fired when I pull the trigger and I have no fear taking 150+ yard shots. I only clean it at the end of each season and I have never had to swab between shots, although I don't ever fire it a ton in one session. It put a round through a deer's heart last year at 170 yards and a double lung this year at about 150. I load 100 grains pyrodex and I just switched to shockwave bullets this year. The shockwaves themselves seem to be accurate but I found they don't expand great although they do hold together very well. The first deer this year was a complete pass through, double lung, with absolutely no blood trail at all. I thought I missed until I found the deer 20 yards away. The 2nd was a much closer 30 yard shot, quartering away and I found the bullet stuck in the skin at the exit. The bulk of it was still intact even after going through her shoulder on the way out so I will say they have great retention.

To be honest I trust the accuracy of my Omega more than my 270 if I could even use that around here.


----------



## jsimon (Mar 17, 2008)

cant beat the T/C triumph. light, accurate, nice trigger, no tools needed to remove the breech plug, just quarter turn with your fingers and pull out. compared to the omega the triump is worth the extra.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

You get what you pay for. 

I have two Omega's and love them both. Quality barrel and action. Easy to shoot and clean once you work up the correct load for your gun. It does take some range time. 

If you want to get in inexpensively (notice I did not say cheaply) you can't beat the Z5 Omega. Spend the extra money too and shoot Blackhorn 209 powder. 

If you are looking at a smokeless frontloader look at the Cabela's branded Savage. You will drop a lot more $ but everything I have read was positive.


----------

